# Dye project record page



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking for a page to record dye projects on that I can copy and print off as many as I need. None of the books I have contain one of these pages and have looked on line without success. If you can help please PM me and I will give you my e-mail. Thanks


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Something like this, there is a link down a bit to her resource page which will lead you to a PDF download. There a lot of good info here.
http://www.theresathread.com/keeping-a-yarn-dyeing-notebook/


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you. I did fined that page on the web, but what I am looking for is a page you can fill in and add a sample of the fiber you have dyed.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Perhaps make your own with all the information that you want to record, then copy it. Three hole punch and keep in a binder.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you wordancer. I have done that in the past, but was trying to make it a little easer on myself. I did have a fiber notebook and some where between my former home and where I am now it escaped and has not been seen since.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Link for keeping dye records. 
http://www.theresathread.com/resources/


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you longtime, but I was looking for a page I could fill in to save myself some work. Thanks again.


Longtimer said:


> Link for keeping dye records.
> http://www.theresathread.com/resources/


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Making your own notebook is the best solution. A bit of fiber can be taped to the page along with any notes you have.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Only you know what information detail is important to you to record so perhaps the best way is to create a page of your own that can be copied as necessary.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Alpaca Farmer. I was just trying to make it easer on myself to fill out a printed form.


Alpaca Farmer said:


> Making your own notebook is the best solution. A bit of fiber can be taped to the page along with any notes you have.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you spinning gill All suggestions are helpful.


spinninggill said:


> Only you know what information detail is important to you to record so perhaps the best way is to create a page of your own that can be copied as necessary.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I use Evernote and if you have an iPad use pages. All my formulas including photos of the exact process are recorded there. The beauty with Evernote is that you can have it on your laptop, and hand held devices and it syncs over all of them. I never print out anything. I'm going paperless.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I use Evernote and if you have an iPad use pages. All my formulas including photos of the exact process are recorded there. The beauty with Evernote is that you can have it on your laptop, and hand held devices and it syncs over all of them. I never print out anything. I'm going paperless.


Please back them up I lost all my music and lots of pictures just recently. Very bummed some great music and pictures.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Please back them up I lost all my music and lots of pictures just recently. Very bummed some great music and pictures.


What did you store them on? I backup everything to the cloud and in 5 years haven't lost anything in Evernote. I do have the Evernote premium package


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

desireeross said:


> I use Evernote and if you have an iPad use pages. All my formulas including photos of the exact process are recorded there. The beauty with Evernote is that you can have it on your laptop, and hand held devices and it syncs over all of them. I never print out anything. I'm going paperless.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

The fiberstarter a page download that can be copy, also a fillable. Form.
https://www.thefiberists.com/pages/downloads


----------

